# eisai to agapi mou.....



## dutch girly

Kalimera everyone,

I've translated the following into greek and want to know if I did it right:

You are my love, I love u very much.
I wish it was friday.

Eisai to agapi mou, s'agapo poli
Tha ithela otan einai paraskevie

Thanks in advance


----------



## ~ceLine~

My try would be;

Eisai h agaph mou, s'agapw poly
8a h8ela oti einai paraskevi (I think so you wanted to mean "today")

I hope so, it was a good try, I'm still a learner, eeh =/


----------



## ~ceLine~

You don't say " to agapi" but "*i agapi*"

It's a female =P


----------



## Vagabond

Love is a she, so H agapi, correct.

But, "Tha ithela na einai/itan Paraskevi"


----------



## ~ceLine~

mm bad translation eh, I thought like "I'd like that today is friday" huıh even in English it's an awful sentence


----------



## dutch girly

But if you say agapi mou to a guy? wouldn't it be to agapi mou?
That's how I got it


----------



## ~ceLine~

It doesn't matter, you say "i agapi" because the word "agapi (αγάπη) finishes with the vowel -η. It an female ending. That's why we say "i agapi".


Examples:

to mwro mou (the word "mwro" finished with -o, that's a notr ending. So we say "to mwro"

o skilos (the word "skilos" finished with -s, it's a male ending so we say "o skilos")


As you see, 
*when the word finished with -α, -η (generally but not always), you put before `η`
*when the word finished with -ς  (generally but not always), you put before `o`
*when the word finished with -ο  (generally but not always), you put before `to`


That's what I could remember right now.

I hope so, it was helpful.


----------



## dutch girly

wow, efcharisto poli, that's really helpfull.

Do you learn greek in school? I'm learning by myself on the internet and these things are sometimes hard to find in easy overviews.


----------



## ~ceLine~

Ah I'm glad to hear it 
I wish but my school doesn't teach Greek unfortunately.
I'm learning by myself too (books - even I could finish only the beginner =P -  and internet). Also my Greek friends which I've met on net, help me. 


Take care (if you want to talk more, send me priv. messages when you want)!

(=


----------

